# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v. 1.0.5 is out!

## Shamseldeen Victory

Medusa Box v. 1.0.5 is out! 
We have *added support* for the following models:  *HTC HD2* – added EasyRepair and Advanced modes.*HTC ELF* – added EasyRepair mode only (Download mode enable).*LG SH170* – added EasyRepair and Advanced modes.*Samsung SGH-I900, SGH-I908 MSM part* – added EasyRepair and Advanced modes.*Samsung SGH-Z140* – added EasyRepair and Advanced modes.
Repair files has been uploaded support area. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Deep in the boot!*

----------

